# nuevo grupo de WhatsApp para amazon flex drivers



## Jose_m_uber_lyft (Dec 14, 2016)

Buenas noches, acabo de crear un grupo de WhatsApp para amazon drivers en Orlando solamente (DMO1). El grupo esta abierto a personas de todos los paises y lo unico que pido es el respeto a los demas y que los temas discutidos en el grupo sean relacionados a amazon flex.

https://chat.whatsapp.com/IDR1IGAXkpTFRon50VAXAK


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

He made a WhatsApp group for Orlando DMO1 but anyone is welcome to join, his only request was that people be polite/respectful... It's somewhat sad that while he was open and welcoming, you were less so. Amerika, f--- yeah!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

This is America. We speak English as the common language. If you speak or post something in any other language without translation, you're just trying to exclude those that don't.

And you do know that anything other than English can bypass the forum's naughty words filter. I'm not saying the original poster is doing anything of that sort, but many forums have that the English only rule to prevent that thing from happening.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Let's keep this forum English only.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> This is America. We speak English as the common language. If you speak or post something in any other language without translation, you're just trying to exclude those that don't.
> 
> And you do know that anything other than English can bypass the forum's naughty words filter. I'm not saying the original poster is doing anything of that sort, but many forums have that the English only rule to prevent that thing from happening.





Placebo17 said:


> Let's keep this forum English only.


This forum is an international forum and we do not have an "English Only" policy.

If there is a post you don't understand you can Google translate it or move on to another thread.


----------

